
Show HN: Design that says yea I went to college, but Ill stab u if u fn cross me - shadeau
https://horriblenoise.ca/?utm_campaign=hn
======
shadeau
I worked for an ecommerce company that ran an internal competition that
encouraged employees to run and create their own online stores using the
platform.

I decided to go against the grain a little by pairing up with a close friend
of mine who makes lowbrow art and uses social media whoring as his medium of
choice.

I always found his stuff to be refreshing because of how dystopian it is, and
how much it contrasted the optimistic, utopian sentiment of most technology
companies. @horriblenoise's Instagram was basically the polar opposite of my
company's own Instagram account. See
[https://www.instagram.com/horriblenoise](https://www.instagram.com/horriblenoise)
if that sounds exciting.

I was looking for new things to wear, so we decided to make clothes that
celebrate, and make fun of, the feelings of alienation, anxiety, and sexual
frustration anyone familiar with the programmer midnight garbage ordering
dominoes at midnight lifestyle should know.

This one is my personal favourite:
[https://horriblenoise.ca/collections/merch/products/oh-
fuck-...](https://horriblenoise.ca/collections/merch/products/oh-fuck-
tee?utm_campaign=hnc)

tl;dr - sick tshirts with really funny product descriptions

Any feedback on the site, or tips on how to sell physical things to a niche
audience would be much appreciated.

------
endswapper
I found this disappointing. I put a high priority on impact in art. Something
downright threatening intrigues me.

This, however, seems like a commercial for the millennial version of the CCS
catalog, Pac-Sun, insert similar reference here.

I bothered to click through the site and I didn't find anything interesting or
redeeming.

I don't think he would really stab anyone. And, that, is disappointing.

~~~
shadeau
> I don't think he would really stab anyone. And, that, is disappointing.

I thought the janky spelling would give away that it's going to be humorous.
It's a fantasy about being badass and threatening.

Sorry for misleading you. I changed the title and replaced the word "Art" with
"Design".

Maybe this one will be more up your alley:
[https://www.instagram.com/p/BAx3ZRWvFj1/?taken-
by=horribleno...](https://www.instagram.com/p/BAx3ZRWvFj1/?taken-
by=horriblenoise)

~~~
endswapper
That sounds right to me. I really wanted to avoid a definition of art debate.
My original post is subjective, but honest.

In case you're interested this is where I was coming from:
[http://artnews.org/artist.php?i=613](http://artnews.org/artist.php?i=613)

The site works, I didn't see any issues, and I think it does a good job
staying out of the way of the product.

------
itsWill
this is pretty great. I don't find many of these type of t's out there in the
wild.

------
arekkas
what do an online shop and technology have in common?

ps: rhetorical question

